# La Marina just south of Santa Pola



## QFour (May 8, 2017)

Found Wild Camping spot on Spanish website but New Big Sign says No Motorhomes. So we had to find our own. Drive into Santa Pola was ok but then the fun started. Signs for no bus or lorry and then the sea front is closed to traffic so you get sent round the back streets. Just outside the town by the sea. Found another spot on google earth for tomorrow. You can see the mh's


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (May 8, 2017)

Spain seems to be a pain to go to in terms of wilding or even in some sort of paid aire....what is the attraction?  Every post about Spain in just negative...is it bad or can someone educate the misinformed person like me.  Sell me Spain and why I should go.


----------



## rugbyken (May 9, 2017)

there is an old la marina site that is now closed in the car park near the salt flats next to it is an area of parkland with no parking signs but a bit further on on the old campsite at le pinet there is parking for about 50 vans , with more in the hole just down from la marina,


----------



## Canalsman (May 9, 2017)

QFour said:


> Drive into Santa Pola was ok but then the fun started. Signs for no bus or lorry and then the sea front is closed to traffic so you get sent round the back streets. Just outside the town by the sea. Found another spot on google earth for tomorrow. You can see the mh's



I travelled through these same back streets - it was a very tight fit in places and I didn't much enjoy it!

I've had a look on Google Earth but I cannot find the spot you mention. Let us know how you get on please ...


----------



## QFour (May 9, 2017)

Woken up this morning at 6am with locals playing music sitting by their car with all the doors open. They even had the Staffordshire Bull Terrier to go with it plus a couple of beer bottles. We also had a Police Notice stuck to the door saying Motorhomes NOT Allowed although there were no signs.

Answer to Phil ( Admin )

Moved early this morning N38'11'52.93 W00'30'49.88 this is the road. If you follow it North away from Santa Pola there is a 90 degree bend and you can see 5 MH's. Parked next to a VW T5 so he will have a shock when he wakes up.

Off to find a Campsite ......


----------



## jacquigem (May 9, 2017)

The camperstop just inland past the supermarkets off the N332 south of La Marina is good and fairly reasonable I remember.


----------



## spigot (May 9, 2017)

I don't bother with La Marina anymore, pain in the ar+se.
A bit further south at Guardamar they tolerate MHs, loads of quiet side roads to stay in.
Also, north of Santa Pola, nearer Alicante, loads of places on the beach.


----------



## Grum (May 9, 2017)

When we were at Santa Pola last autumn they closed the sea front road for a while, I presumed there was a festival going on. We went North of town and parked beside the sea. A while later the cops showed up and told us we couldn't stay there but that there was a place further north where the camper vans go. We drove about 3-4 km and stayed there for a couple of nights.
  We had parked on the sea front before and a fellow motorhomer told us of a Dutch guy knocking on his door claiming to have had him flat broken into. His wife let him in the van and he tried to nick stuff from them. A few days later he tried the same thing on us but we just sent him on his way obviously.


----------



## QFour (May 9, 2017)

*El Campello .. Near dog beach, Shops Etc*

This one is very near a really nice sandy beach with a small dog beach next to it. The Dutch guy who just lent me a 20ltr water carrier has been here two weeks already. It's a small road next to the filling station. Lift manhole for waste. Water at the garage for 1 Euro for 5 mins which is why we borrowed the extra container or you can walk to the beach with your containers. Lidl easy walk away as are bars / restaurants.

38.418688  -0.392918  El Campello

..

Ps .. It's  just reached 30 Degrees .. So off for a beer ..

..


----------



## Canalsman (May 9, 2017)

QFour said:


> This one is very near a really nice sandy beach with a small dog beach next to it. The Dutch guy who just lent me a 20ltr water carrier has been here two weeks already. It's a small road next to the filling station. Lift manhole for waste. Water at the garage for 1 Euro for 5 mins which is why we borrowed the extra container or you can walk to the beach with your containers. Lidl easy walk away as are bars / restaurants.
> 
> 38.418688  -0.392918  El Campello
> 
> ...



I spent a night here - you'll find it's in the POIs ...


----------



## Canalsman (May 9, 2017)

QFour said:


> Moved early this morning N38'11'52.93 W00'30'49.88 this is the road. If you follow it North away from Santa Pola there is a 90 degree bend and you can see 5 MH's.



This is also in the Iberia POIs


----------



## spigot (May 9, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> Spain seems to be a pain to go to in terms of wilding or even in some sort of paid aire....what is the attraction?  Every post about Spain in just negative...is it bad or can someone educate the misinformed person like me.  Sell me Spain and why I should go.



Don't listen to the harbingers of doom, there are 100s, prob 1000s of places to wild camp in Spain.
Keep off motorways & main roads, follow signs to playa (beach) & you could come across idyllic locations to stay.
I've just hugged the coast road north of Valencia & I've found a great place on the beach with toilets, water & bars.
So good, I think we might stay here for a few days.


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2017)

spigot said:


> Don't listen to the harbingers of doom, there are 100s, prob 1000s of places to wild camp in Spain.
> Keep off motorways & main roads, follow signs to playa (beach) & you could come across idyllic locations to stay.
> I've just hugged the coast road north of Valencia & I've found a great place on the beach with toilets, water & bars.
> So good, I think we might stay here for a few days.



you might even see were they park motor bikes on the roof of places . hee hee . 
keep your eyes open its been there for years . 
but just keep following the coast . we like playa la llosa we park in the truck park. 
not far from almenara but by the sea. 
its like going home at times for us .


----------



## Byronic (May 9, 2017)

QFour said:


> This one is very near a really nice sandy beach with a small dog beach next to it. The Dutch guy who just lent me a 20ltr water carrier has been here two weeks already. It's a small road next to the filling station. Lift manhole for waste. Water at the garage for 1 Euro for 5 mins which is why we borrowed the extra container or you can walk to the beach with your containers. Lidl easy walk away as are bars / restaurants.
> 
> 38.418688  -0.392918  El Campello
> 
> ...



Now that you've mentioned this, expect a horde of motorhomes soon to spoil your fun!


----------



## vwalan (May 9, 2017)

QFour said:


> This one is very near a really nice sandy beach with a small dog beach next to it. The Dutch guy who just lent me a 20ltr water carrier has been here two weeks already. It's a small road next to the filling station. Lift manhole for waste. Water at the garage for 1 Euro for 5 mins which is why we borrowed the extra container or you can walk to the beach with your containers. Lidl easy walk away as are bars / restaurants.
> 
> 38.418688  -0.392918  El Campello
> 
> ...



yes its ok . and instead of turning left to go to lidl. turn right just up the road by the sea is the guardi civil office . 
they are quite freindly though . 
but dont go rught to the end of the road your on and obstruct the yard up there . some do and causes probs .
there was loads there last winter never seen it so full.


----------



## BKen2 (May 9, 2017)

rugbyken said:


> there is an old la marina site that is now closed in the car park near the salt flats next to it is an area of parkland with no parking signs but a bit further on on the old campsite at le pinet there is parking for about 50 vans , with more in the hole just down from la marina,



All the vans where moved from El Pinet a day before Easter and these signs in the picture put up.. "Solo Turismos" means cars only nothing to do with tourists  As for Campello  there is a pay Aire here not sure how much..................... 

38.394811°     -0.410019°


----------



## spigot (May 9, 2017)

I believe that aire is dearer than a campsite.


----------

